# Medical Coder, CCA, CPC-A



## jessv1910 (Sep 21, 2009)

*I recently obtained my diploma on Medical Billing and Coding. I also got certified as a CCA with Ahima and CPC-A with AAPC. I'm currently coding for a Psychiatric Hospital but this is an assignment that will end in the next 2 weeks. - Beside this assignment, I haven't been able to find a job because I have no experience, although I was lucky to get this coding assignment. I'm not sure what to do. I am in NJ, Bergen County area and near New York City. I just need an opportunity!!! I'm a hard worker and fast learner. If somebody knows of a Medical Coder position near my area please let me know. Thank you so much for taking the time to read this. *


----------

